# Liturgusa maya in the US :)!



## Immanus (Dec 5, 2021)

Finally got to have 3 Liturgusa maya! This is a parthnogenic bark roach species that gets to almost the same size as Florida bark mantids! Second pic is of a wild specimen in Florida. They were extremely hard to collect due to their insane camouflage! Hope I can get this awesome parthnogenic species into the hobby!


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2021)

very nice!!


----------



## Mystymantis (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh wow that's so cool! Good luck! They are wild in Florida?

I can't see the mantis in the second picture it sure has good camouflage!


----------



## Immanus (Dec 9, 2021)

Mystymantis said:


> Oh wow that's so cool! Good luck! They are wild in Florida?
> 
> I can't see the mantis in the second picture it sure has good camouflage!


Yes they are very well camouflaged. And yeah they are in FL, but they are very cryptic and very rarely spotted


----------



## Mystymantis (Dec 9, 2021)

Immanus said:


> Yes they are very well camouflaged. And yeah they are in FL, but they are very cryptic and very rarely spotted


That's so cool! I bet they are nearly impossible to find!


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 11, 2021)

I can't see it either, but the one in the first picture looks crazy cool


----------



## Immanus (Dec 14, 2021)

Curiosity said:


> I can't see it either, but the one in the first picture looks crazy cool


it's right in the center! Hard to spot tho for sure!


----------



## Immanus (Apr 23, 2022)

Adult female. This species is amazing looking!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 24, 2022)

She is good camouflaged on that branch


----------

